
Impact of the world drug problem on the enjoyment of human rights [docx] - runesoerensen
http://www.ohchr.org/EN/HRBodies/HRC/RegularSessions/Session30/Documents/A_HRC_30_65_E.docx
======
runesoerensen
A PDF version of this study can be downloaded here:
[http://ap.ohchr.org/documents/dpage_e.aspx?si=A/HRC/30/65](http://ap.ohchr.org/documents/dpage_e.aspx?si=A/HRC/30/65)

